# Front mounted child seat ?



## bartx (8 Jun 2015)

Hi
I wondered if anyone can recommend a front mounted child seat ?
We currently have an ibert 

http://ibert.bike

which great as my boy can see everything i can so we interact a lot more than when he was on the back (hamax).
trouble is the weight limit for the ibert is just over 17kg which is nearly my boys weight.
Also my knees tend to stick out whilst peddling to make space for the ibert. not a bother on short rides but uncomfortable on longer ones and no good for my knees i'm sure.

I'm sure there's smaller seats that fit to the cross bar more like a normal sized seat ?
Thanks


----------



## Sixmile (12 Aug 2015)

Maybe I'm a little late to the party but thought I'd reply anyway. After a bit of research I thought the Yepp mini front mounted seat was the best option. Takes the most weight and can be fitted 2 different ways. What put me off the idea of a front mounted one was the fact that I'd need to buy a separate windscreen to protect against flies in the face as my youngest wouldn't keep sunglasses on for very long.


----------

